# my caribe and reds



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Never done this before so Im hoping I did it right.

My 3 caribe and 3 reds are in a 135. At this moment I dont have much decor as I will be changing the gravel to a natural within a couple of days. My cam aint good but they look OK.

caribeandreds

What do you think?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice pics. Take some full tank shots next time.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I tried but all I have is one of those crappy logitech cam and my batteries leaked inside it, and now I have to have it plugged in the usb port in order for it to work. Most of my pics came out pretty nasty


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice fish you have!

And I've seen much worse pics, so don't sweat it


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

TY, I had to change the contrast, brightness and sharpness to get the pics to look like that.

HAHA I was always to lazy to register at care2, or any other place cause I thought I wouldn't be able to figure it out, not to bad for a computer dumbass. LOL









Now I just gotta figure out the avatar thing.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Those are some nice fish. What size are they?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

caribe are about 4" and my reds are about 5" give or take.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice fish, cool tank








What color rocks?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

The gravel is white, but gonna change them to natural soon. Got sick of the white, and looked funny when I had my plants and driftwood in it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

MPOWER, imma try and post some pics of the whole setup but it aint all that. Atill haven't changed the gravel and added my plants back in. Should be up later on tonight.


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I love that last pic where you got those two caribe fighting!


----------



## murdoc12 (Nov 25, 2002)

Nice skull, I put one in my tank also. Accept mine has horns, He, He, He. Oh yea nice p's.


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice where did you get them from


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

they look great and they look big


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice fish you have there gar..


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I bought the caribe from a kid in san jose, who got them from Ted. I also want a skull with horns. I wanna get me a full size skeleton to put in my tank instead of driftwood. I've never seen it done and think it would look real nice. Still trying to find one.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Looking good, I like the way you were able to get the skull and the piranha together in some of those images. makes for some really good shots :biggrin:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

the funny thing is that one of my caribe follows the cam whereever it goes. So I just set it down and waited for a couple other p's to chill with him and then I would take the pic. I have my 135 with my p's right next to my comp and it looks like he is always looking at the comp. Wish all my p's were like that.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

nice man


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

Nice Fish... Kickass Skull to give the back ground


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Great fish, I love caribas they are my favorite piranhas.

How are they getting along(cariba and Reds)


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

They get along just fine. Haven't had fin nips in a long time. The two biggest are two of my reds. Then the three caribe and then the last red. Im planning on a couple more caribe. Just dont know when.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Just finished changing my gravel and added some plants. See how long it takes me to post some pics. Oh yeah, since there was basically nothing in the tank before, I did get some fin nips and one red has a small chunk missing but not much. Post some pics in a few.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

well I have finally taken out the white gravel and added the natural color gravel and added some of my plants. It looks way better than before and I even got a whole tank shot.

My 135 w/caribe and reds

Enjoy


----------

